# Removing Bezel Tag Heuer old F1



## billermo (Nov 2, 2007)

Greetings. Wondering if anyone can help me remove a rotating bezel from an early 90's Tag Heuer F1 watch (38mm). It's appears to be a nylon bezel. I bought a watch and it's in very nice condition, but the bezel does not rotate. I don't know if it's been glued.

Anyhow, thought I may try to fix it. I do have experience with replacing movements, installing hands & crown, but no bezels. Is there a standard method to remove/install rotating bezels or does it depend on the specific watch?

I'd like to know how to properly remove the bezel to see if it might be glued.

Thanks.


----------



## pescata69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello, with a maker knife it´s too easy, betwen the case and the bezel, 
slowly and carefully, like a lid pressure. it can broke!

Good luck!


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi can someone expand on this a bit please, I need to change one over, without breaking it, It's really stiff, and sorry but maker knife?

Also, Regards battery change, why is it not an immediate service, I know they say it has to be left because it needs re-sealing etc, same as most divers watches, but is it not just a case of putting in new seal? What do they actually do, test the seal, is that the time consumer, how long does that take?


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi there,

If you're strong you can simply twist and pull and the bezel will detach from the case.

Just be very careful, as the watch might fly away!

Regs

Bry

@SatinTime


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy to chime in here....

Any stiff TAG bezel.... I've been very successful with liquid hand soap. Give the watch a quick rinse and apply around the crystal and outside edge of the crystal. Give it about a minute, then start try to turn it. It's usually just gunked up. If you can't get it to move after a few tries, then some chose to glue it stiff rather than have the bezel "float"

Re: removing a vintage F1 fiberglass bezel.... I have to say these are ALWAYS tough for me. Actually, I have a F1 Chrono on hand I'd like to swap out... I tried the out Hulk finger nails while turning, but it's pretty tough.

I have the $200 Bergeon Bezel puller, but I'd hate to crack the old one...

For some reason the old F1s are always tough.

Good luck and please post an update with your outcome.

Cheers,

David


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks All... I have 2 that date back to about 1987 and a couple from the 90s which are the same model anyway. I remember getting a jeweler at the time to swap the quarter red bezel for the all white one, on the black, It just looked better. Pointless I know! But looking at replacements now the red quarter on the black is RED! Mine were very dull, I don't think they were that bright to start with from memory. Anyway, they are well in need of replacing now. Been wearing a Seamaster since mid 90s and fancy diving into the TAGs again, oh and they're so light too!

What's the market like on these today, I used to see people wearing them alot, The irony is last week I saw 2 people in London wearing the old F1, and that's the first time since the 90s I'd seen them out... 

Bezel puller eh?


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good bezel pullers are like 100-200pounds:-( been there done that they mark cases usually so crap imo.

Make sure the bezel is running smoothly and you should be able to twist and pull, the bezel should detach itself. If you use a knife on a tight bezel it's likely you'll damage something.

Regs

Bry


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

Bry, what's the score with really stubborn pins? I've always been able to change rubber to bracelet no problem, but I've got one now that wont budge, there's no in to the end to pull back on. Is there a technique, the other watch come off like a dream but this one with the steel bracelet just wont budge. Any common or garden household instruments..? b-)


----------



## snuba (Aug 13, 2009)

How did you make out with the f1 bezel? Just bought a new one, and going to give it a try.


----------



## beeklaw74 (Aug 29, 2009)

snuba said:


> How did you make out with the f1 bezel? Just bought a new one, and going to give it a try.


Where did you find the new bezel? I tore mine up in a bicycle crash and need a new one.


----------



## Squirrel123 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just got a new replacement bezel but it's not going on well. The old one came off cleanly so I tried to put it back on to check, but it's not going on solidly either. Any ideas, is there a trick to putting these things back on correctly?

Thanks for any help.

PS. Long time lurker, first time poster.


----------

